# Weitere Planung - Mir qualmt der Kopf!



## Ion (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mich entschieden, mal etwas mit euch zu besprechen. Ich hoffe ich bin da im richtigen Unterforum gelandet.

Zur Vorgeschichte:
Aktuell bin ich 26 Jahre alt.
Ich bin damals 2006 von der Schule mit einem Hauptschulabschluss runter und direkt in die Arbeitswelt gewandert. Ich habe nie einen Real gemacht, da ich in der Schule das Mobbing-Opfer Nummer 1 war und viele Jahre brauchte um das zu verarbeiten.
Nach 6 Jahren in der Arbeitswelt, mit so gut wie kaum Freizeit, stand ich eines morgens vor dem Spiegel und fragte mich: "Warum tust du dir das an?", denn ich war mit meiner Lebenssituation nicht glücklich.
Dann riss ich das Ruder herum und ging wieder zur Schule. Zuerst habe ich meinen Hauptschulabschluss auf ein akzeptabels Niveau gebracht (Durchschnitt 1.5) und bin nun kurz vor den Prüfungen zu einem sehr guten Real (Durchschnitt bisher im Bereich 1.2).
Die Prüfungen sind kein Problem, das was mir ein Problem bereitet ist die Zeit danach.

Ich habe mir verschiedene Ziele parat gelegt, die ich erreichen möchte, um nicht in einen Moment wie diesen zu geraten, doch stürmen immer wieder neue Eindrücke auf mich zu die mich zum umdenken anregen.
Mir liegen nun sehr viele Wege parat, die ich euch erläutern möchte:

Nach erfolgreicher Prüfung bekomme ich meinen Real, dann könnte ich damit...

...An der FOS ein Fachabi machen (bereits beworben), Bereich Wirtschaftsinformatik
...Mit diesem Fachabi eine Ausbildung beginnen (Fachabi bestenfalls anrechnen lassen) und zurück ins Arbeitsleben gehen
...Mir somit die Option auf ein Studium offen halten, oder mit dem Fachabi hier im Ort an der Uni Informatik studieren

...Mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung erstmal arbeiten und Geld sparen, damit dann weiteres Studium finanzieren
...Oder es dabei belassen

...Im nächsten Frühjahr zur Abendschule gehen und mein Abitur machen
...Mit dem Abitur meinen eigentliches Ziel -Ingenieursinformatik- studieren
...Nach dem Bachelor den Master anstreben

Letzteres wäre mit einem Umzug verbunden, es sollte also sehr gut überlegt sein.


Normalerweise strebe ich das höchste Ziel an, doch langsam komme ich zur der Frage: Wieviel Zeit möchte ich investieren um etwas dafür zu erhalten? Ich habe mir ausgerechnet, dass ich erst im Alter von 36 Jahren anfangen könnte als "Ingenieursinformatiker" zu arbeiten, ehrlich gesagt schreckt mich das ein wenig ab!
Ich habe schon viele Leute um Rat gefragt, manche sagen: Mach es, anndere sagen: Lass es lieber und mach "nur" dein Fachabi.

Fest steht:
Ich möchtes es später zu etwas bringen und endlich mal "richtiges" Geld verdienen, ich habe Träume und Vorstellungen, ich wünsche mir ein Leben zusammen mit meiner Partnerin, doch das lässt sich leider nur mit etwas mehr Geld in der Tasche finanzieren.
Aktuell leben wir vom Existenzminimum und das ist ehrlich gesagt sehr bitter 


Vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand eine Idee? Ein kleiner Rat oder ein paar Tipps wären sehr hilfreich, ich bin aktuell etwas überladen --> "Too much Information"


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Mai 2014)

Also wenn du die Möglichkeit zum studieren hast, nutze Sie! Solltest du nicht den Bachelor schaffen, ist das kein Untergang, denn du hast ja ne Berufsausbildung und Abi, und nebenbei sehr viel Freizeit (in den Prüfungswochen altert man dafür um Jahre )
Ich mache mom ein Duales Studium und bin im 6. Sem, und es war die beste Entscheidung die ich je getroffen habe, auch wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte. Denn den Facharbeiter hab ich sicher und die Firma wird mich weiterbeschäftigen, egal ob als Ingeniuer oder Elektriker (wenigstens solange bis mein Chef die enstandenen Kosten wieder rein hat )


----------



## Ion (14. Mai 2014)

Info dazu:
Bisher habe ich keine Ausbildung, ich würde die erste dann erst mit/nach dem Fachabi als Fachinformatiker (Systemintregration) beginnen.
Oder meinst du etwas anderes? ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Mai 2014)

6 Jahre Arbeitswelt und keine Ausbildung? Ich dachte in der Zeit hat man mit nem Hauptschulabschluss wenigsten Maler/Klempner/Elektriker o.ä gelernt


----------



## Ion (14. Mai 2014)

Nein, denn sowas wie Elektriker etc. wollte ich nie machen, also bin ich zur Zeitarbeit bzw. durch einen Kontakt ins VW-Werk gekommen. 
Da brauchte es keine Ausbildung.

Doch nun ist Status Quo angesagt und ich stehe da, mit einem Fast-Real und frage mich wie es weiter gehen soll.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Mai 2014)

das ist natürlich *****, ich würd jetzt einfach den selben Weg, den ich gegangen bin, vorschlagen, also Duales Studium.
Wenn du jetzt eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker anfängst und abschließt, würd ich mir das Studium nocht mehr antun. 
Du könntest natürlich auch alles auf eine Karte setzten und nur studieren, und bei nichtbestehen eine Ausbildung anfangen, die Frage ist nur ob du das willst und die Zeit und Nerven dafür hast.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn ich erst 16 bin, möchte ich gerne meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich gehe momentan auf ein G8-Gymnasium in die 10. Klasse => Oberstufe. Ich finde es sehr gut, dass du dein Leben "in den Griff" bekommen willst  Dafür erstmal großen Repekt von mir. 
Ich persönlich würde wahrscheinlich in deiner Situation erstmal mein Fachabi machen. Damit hast du ein weiteres Standbein geschaffen und hast schon ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten für deine Karriere. Wenn du dann noch Lust hast das Ding komplett durchzuziehen, würde ich mich um ein duales Studium kümmern. So lernst du und bekommst gleichzeitig Geld zu Leben dazu. Du hast nicht "nur" Theorie, sondern kannst die neu erlenten Dine direkt pratisch anwenden, was denke ich mehr Spaß macht und dir mehrere Vorteile verschafft. Wenn du dann dein Studium abgeschlossen hast, kannste immernoch den Bachelor und Master machen, falls die nicht schon im Studium dabei sind  Geh einfach Schritt für Schritt voran und lebe so, wie es dir Spaß macht! Es macht nur wenig Sinn, sich 10 Jahre durch weitere Ausbildung zu kämpfen, wenn dir dann dein Jo kein Spaß macht! Behalte dein Ziel immer im Auge, nimm dir aber nicht zuviel vor, falls du mal enttäuscht werden solltest.

Falls ich hier iregndwas Falsches geschrieben habe, sagt es, weil ich mich ja aufgeund meines Alters noch nicht so gut mit Studium etc. Auskenne


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (14. Mai 2014)

bei welchem weg würdest du mehr verdienen? also bis zur rente mal grob hochrechnen
duales studium spräche da was bei dir dagegen? sonst wäre 2 gleisig fahren bestimmt nicht das verkehrteste


----------



## Ion (14. Mai 2014)

Könnte mir einer von das mit dem dualem Studium näher erklären?
Ich hatte mich da an meiner Uni schon mal schlau gemacht, doch dort hieß es:
Die Firmen ziehen sich die "frischlinge" direkt von der Schule und stecken sie in die richtige Postion - so in etwa.
Zumindest wurde mir vor Ort klar gemacht: Das wird nichts 
Also hatte ich das verworfen.


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (15. Mai 2014)

Also erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich es super finde, dass du etwas aus deinem Leben machen willst.

Was das Studieren angeht, wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Duales Studium in deinem Fall das Beste.
Da du in diesem Fall während des Studium auch aktiv in einem Unternehmen arbeitest, evtl. auch noch etwas dazu verdienst und am aller Wichtigsten nach dem Studium handfeste Berufserfahrung nachweisen kannst und sehr gute Chancen hast, in diesem Unternehmen deinen Berufseinstieg machen kannst.
Das ist einer großer Vorteil eines Dualen Studiums.

Ich z.B. habe nach dem Abitur direkt studiert und hatte nach dem Studium Probleme eine Stelle zu kriegen, da mir fast jedes Unternehmen mangelnde Berufserfahrung vorwarf.

Aber falls du wirklich vorhast zu studieren, informiere dich genau über den Studiengang deiner Wahl und mache dir Gedanken darüber, ob du es dir zutraust und das aller Wichtigste, wähle einen Studiengang, der dich wirklich interessiert, denn dann kommt es eher nicht vor, dass du irgendwann nach ein paar Semestern das Studiums abbrichst und somit kostbare Zeit verlierst.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Studium ist immer so ne Sache für sich.. Viele schwärmen davon, viele verfluchen es. Ob man dafür gemacht ist muss man am Ende selber herausfinden. Viel wichtiger als die Frage "Was?" finde ich bei einem Studium die Frage "Ob?" Kannst du das durchziehen? Hast du den nötigen  Biss um weiterhin nichts zu verdienen und viel zu lernen? Wenn du anfängst daran zu zweifeln würd ichs eher lassen. Denn anzufangen um Mitten drin abzubrechen ist auch wieder verlorene Zeit.

Keine Frage - wenn man über nen duales Studium abschließt und sich gut anstellt stehen einem enorm viele Türen offen mit Verdiensten von denen man vielleicht nur zu träumen wusste, aber man muss sich auch immer wieder bewusst machen das es auch eine Kehrseite der Medallie gibt, und die erlebe ich derzeit immer öfter.

Auch auf einen Akademiker warten nach dem Abschluss keine Firmen die ihm top Arbeitsplätze mit top Verdiensten anbieten, das muss man sich alles erst erarbeiten, was auch wieder mit einem enormen Zeitaufwand verbunden ist. Die Einstiegsgehälter sind, je nach dem, auch nicht so wie man sich das eigentlich vorgestellt hat. Darüber werden die Leute in deinem Werk die in der Nachtschicht am Band arbeiten und am Besten noch im Rohbau nur müde lächeln. Natürlich muss das nicht so bleiben und man arbeitet vielleicht nicht so hart wie der Kerl im Rohbau, aber trotzdem sind die Zahlen auf dem Lohnzettel größer, und das obwohl du dir 3,4,5 Jahre den Arsch aufgerissen hast mit unzähligen Nächten am Schreibtisch.

Es ist leider nicht mehr so das Akademiker überall mit offenen Armen empfangen werden und gerecht verdienen. Habe erst kürzlich zwei kennengelernt. Einer hat Maschinenbau und anschließend Luft und Raumfahrttechnik studiert, nach dem Studium keinen Job gefunden, dann einen Job über ne Leihfirma mit etwas mehr als 2k netto und letztes Jahr ist er dann ins Ausland gezogen. Dem anderen gehts ähnlich. Hat Elektrotechnik mit nem super Druchschnitt abgeschlossen, war nach dem Studium mal hier mal dort in ner Firma als Praktikant, dann hatte er bei Siemens ne Top-Stelle aber wurde dann aufgrund der Krise entlassen. Seit dem hat er hin und wieder mal über ne Leihfirma gearbeitet, ist derzeit aber Arbeitslos und hat sich erneut bei diversen Firmen beworben.

Aber wiegesagt - so muss das nicht bei jedem enden. Aber doch ist es so das in der heutigen Zeit Kontakte und Beziehungen eigentlich das Wichtigste überhaupt sind, das mag jeder für ein Gerücht halten, ich weiß das es so ist.

Wenn du wirklich vorhast zu studieren dann probiere es irgendwie als duales Studium zu machen, sollte doch VW bei passenden Noten mitspielen, oder nicht? Und wenn nicht dann kannst du doch sicherlich nen Techniker oder Meister machen und dich Firmenintern hocharbeiten, nach so einer langen Zeit sollten die dich doch genügend kennen, oder? Auch durch diesen Weg kannst du dich richtig hocharbeiten.


----------



## Placebo (15. Mai 2014)

Ob Studium oder nicht, dazu will bzw. kann ich nichts sagen. Solltest du dich aber dagegen entscheiden:


Ion schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich keine Ausbildung, ich würde die erste dann erst mit/nach dem Fachabi als Fachinformatiker (Systemintregration) beginnen.





> Dann riss ich das Ruder herum und ging wieder zur Schule. Zuerst habe ich meinen Hauptschulabschluss auf ein akzeptabels Niveau gebracht (Durchschnitt 1.5) und bin nun kurz vor den Prüfungen zu einem sehr guten Real (Durchschnitt bisher im Bereich 1.2).


Fachinformatiker kannst du auch mit einem Realschulabschluss machen. Du hast Ehrgeiz und bildest dich weiter, du hast Erfahrung in der Arbeitswelt, bist nicht zu alt, du hast ein sehr gutes Zeugnis. Viel mehr kann ein Chef doch gar nicht verlangen? Bewirb dich, melde dich bei der FOS aber trotzdem an damit du eine Alternative hast falls was schief geht.


----------



## Ion (15. Mai 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ob Studium oder nicht, dazu will bzw. kann ich nichts sagen. Solltest du dich aber dagegen entscheiden:
> 
> 
> Fachinformatiker kannst du auch mit einem Realschulabschluss machen. Du hast Ehrgeiz und bildest dich weiter, du hast Erfahrung in der Arbeitswelt, bist nicht zu alt, du hast ein sehr gutes Zeugnis. Viel mehr kann ein Chef doch gar nicht verlangen? Bewirb dich, melde dich bei der FOS aber trotzdem an damit du eine Alternative hast falls was schief geht.


 Das war mein ursprünglicher Plan, die Bewerbung ging sogar in der Firma ein wo ich mich als Fachinformatiker ausbilden lassen wollte, doch leider ging ich einer Fehlinformation nach und sie kam zu spät an! Ich müsste mich also dieses Jahr aufs neue bei der Firma bewerben, quasi für 2015. Doch da dachte ich mir: Was machste das ganze Jahr dann?
Nun könnte ich mit dem Fachabi ebenfalls eine Stelle als Fachinformatiker bekommen, doch diesmal wäre die Auswahl größer. Ich halte es daher für klüger, zumindest was diesen Weg angeht, erstmal das Fachabi zu machen und rechtzeitig zu schauen wo ich mich dann bewerbe.

@Beam39
Ich kann verstehen was du meinst, vorallem im Bezug auf "Vitamin B". Ich hatte zahlreiche Kontakte im VW-Werk, doch letztendlich bezogen die sich alle auf die Produktion oder Qualitätssicherung - Bereiche in welchen ich mein Leben lang eher weniger arbeiten möchte.
Es soll am Ende auch nicht so wichtig sein, ob ich 2k oder 2.5k verdiene, hauptsache ich gehe mit Spaß zur Arbeit und habe weiterhin die Möglichkeit mich weiterzuentwicklen.


Edit:
Ich lese mich gerade etwas über das Duale Studium hier im Ort ein, da heißt es:


> In der Regel erwarten die Unternehmen folgende Voraussetzungen von den Bewerber/innen:
> 
> 
> Allgemeine Hochschulreife mit Note ''gut'' oder besser und  Leistungskurse in Mathematik und/oder Physik bzw. Leistungskurse in  Mathematik, Deutsch oder Englisch - je nach Studiengang
> ...


Soll heißen, mit einem Fachabi wäre ich dabei, richtig?
Natürlich nur sofern die Noten sitmmen.

Edit2:
Hat noch jemand Tipps oder möchte etwas dazu sagen? Ich bedanke mich im voraus


----------



## Track11 (22. Mai 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> hauptsache ich gehe mit Spaß zur Arbeit und habe weiterhin die Möglichkeit mich weiterzuentwicklen.





Ion schrieb:


> Mit dem Abitur meinen eigentliches Ziel -Ingenieursinformatik- studieren



Damit es authentisch wirkt hier mein Werdegang



Spoiler



: Gymnasium bis zur 6. Klasse > Hauptschule bis zur 9. (Abgangszeugnis) > 3 Jahre versucht meinen Realschulabschluss nach zu machen = erfolglos > Zivildienst > danach 2,5 Jahre Ausbildung zum Kaufmann mit 1,0 nebenbei Abendschule und (halbes Jahr verkürzt) > danach Fachabi in 9 Monaten > danach nur noch verarscht worden, jetzt bin ich als Lagermeister in einem mittelständigen Unternehmen, habe viel Freizeit in der ich mich aufs Studium vorbereit ( Oktober wenn Gott so will)



Du willst Ingenieursinformatik studieren und denkst aber immer noch, dass du es nicht erreichen wirst. 
Der einzige Punkt, der dir jetzt noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ist die nicht vorhanden Ausbildung. Da der praktische Teil also fehlt, brauchst du 2 Jahre für dein Fachabi und kannst auch nicht verkürzen.

Man kann eine Ausbildung machen und nebenbei direkt sein Fachabitur bekommen. Dann gehst du während der Ausbildung nicht zur Berufsschule sondern besuchst die *Berufsoberschule.* Auch hier ist ein Verkürzen möglich auf 2 1/2 Jahre. 

Anschließend entfällt  der NC für FHs und FOMs und wie sie alle heißen durch den praktischen Teil.

Du hast keine Zeit zu verlieren und du solltest einmal in dich gehen und dich fragen, weshalb du damals gebombt wurdest. Ich denke, dass dort andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielten die sich innerhalb der Familie kontraproduktiv auf deine Entwicklung niedergeschlagen haben, was dazu geführt hat dass andere Schüler deine Schwäche erkannten obwohl du sie gar nicht gesehen hattest. Versuche diese Dinge zu begreifen und zeichne dir auf, was du dadurch für Vorteile hast. 

Andererseits solltest du dir auch vor Augen führen, dass alles was du ab jetzt machst rausgeschmissene Zeit ist. 
Wenn es dir nur um das Geld geht, könntest du genau so gut ein Handwerksberuf (Monteur zB) erlernen und dich selbstständig machen. In den 8 Jahren die du jetzt mit Schule und Uni verbringen würdest, würdest du schon richtig dicke Kohle verdienen. Nur mal ein Beispiel vor Steuern: Du montierst Türen= Zargen Einbau 48€, Tür einhängen, Bänder dran, Beschläge drauf entspricht etwa 32€. Für eine halbe Stunde Arbeit (Ohne Anfahrt usw mitgerechnet) verdienst du 70€ . Du bekommst an guten Bauvorhaben 10 Elemente verbaut. Also 700€ pro Tag und das ist nicht utopisch sondern realistisch. Nach Lohnsteuer, Versicherung, Rückzahlung vom Dienstwagen usw bleibt dir da noch pro Tag 350€ übrig. Rechnen wir mal 20 Werktage im Monat = 7000€ Gewinn pro Monat = 840000 € im Jahr x 8 Studien/Schuljahre = 672.000€ .
Das ist eine menge Geld ( natürlich gehen davon noch Lebenshaltungskosten ab usw) 

Ich schreibe dich heute nochmal via pn an


----------



## Ion (22. Mai 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> Du hast keine Zeit zu verlieren und du solltest einmal in dich gehen und dich fragen, weshalb du damals gebombt wurdest. Ich denke, dass dort andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielten die sich innerhalb der Familie kontraproduktiv auf deine Entwicklung niedergeschlagen haben, was dazu geführt hat dass andere Schüler deine Schwäche erkannten obwohl du sie gar nicht gesehen hattest. Versuche diese Dinge zu begreifen und zeichne dir auf, was du dadurch für Vorteile hast.
> 
> Andererseits solltest du dir auch vor Augen führen, dass alles was du ab jetzt machst rausgeschmissene Zeit ist.
> Wenn es dir nur um das Geld geht, könntest du genau so gut ein Handwerksberuf (Monteur zB) erlernen und dich selbstständig machen. In den 8 Jahren die du jetzt mit Schule und Uni verbringen würdest, würdest du schon richtig dicke Kohle verdienen. Nur mal ein Beispiel vor Steuern: Du montierst Türen= Zargen Einbau 48€, Tür einhängen, Bänder dran, Beschläge drauf entspricht etwa 32€. Für eine halbe Stunde Arbeit (Ohne Anfahrt usw mitgerechnet) verdienst du 70€ . Du bekommst an guten Bauvorhaben 10 Elemente verbaut. Also 700€ pro Tag und das ist nicht utopisch sondern realistisch. Nach Lohnsteuer, Versicherung, Rückzahlung vom Dienstwagen usw bleibt dir da noch pro Tag 350€ übrig. Rechnen wir mal 20 Werktage im Monat = 7000€ Gewinn pro Monat = 840000 € im Jahr x 8 Studien/Schuljahre = 672.000€ .
> Das ist eine menge Geld ( natürlich gehen davon noch Lebenshaltungskosten ab usw)


 Weshalb ich gemobbt wurde? Ich habe Jahre damit zugebracht genau *das* herauszufinden, doch verstehe es bis heute nicht. Ich war zu keinem unfreundlich, etwas zurückhaltend, habe aber am Unterricht teilgenommen. Ich habe nie Streit angefangen oder andere provoziert. Irgendwann fing es dann an das sich andere über mich lustig gemacht haben, den Grund konnte ich damals wie heute nicht erkennen. Aus ein paar Leuten wurde dann gefühlt die ganze Schule, jeder Tag war ein Albtraum, ich habe auch nach Jahren weder andere provoziert, noch ihnen auch nur einen Grund dazu geliefert mich so zu behandeln. 
Es ist schwer daraus Vorteile zu ziehen, doch auch das habe ich auf die Reihe bekommen. 

Als "rausgeschmissene Zeit" würde ich das, was ich aktuell mache, keinesfalls bezeichnen, es ist ja nicht so das ich hier sitze und tue nichts, sondern dabei bin meinen Abschluss zu verbessern damit ich eine Arbeit finde die mir auch Spaß macht. Natürlich könnte ich jetzt jeden anderen x-beliebigen Job annehmen und Geld verdienen, doch was hätte ich dann gewonnen? Denn dann hätte ich auch damals im VW-Werk bleiben können, doch diese stumpfsinnige 10-Stunden-am-Stück Verblödung wollte ich mir nicht mehr antun.

Schreib mich gerne via PN an und wir führen diese Diskussion weiter.


----------



## crae (22. Mai 2014)

Aber wenn du jetzt eine Ausbildung anfängst, wäre das nicht nur stumpfsinnige 10-h-Arbeit, sondern auch sozusagen Weiterbildung. Du lernst dabei auch was, du arbeitest nicht nur stumpf. Besonders bei kleinen Betrieben, die ihren Schwerpunkt auf dem Gebiet haben.

Ich will nicht bevormundend wirken, aber Mobbing braucht immer eine Angriffsfläche. Jemand "perfekten" kannst du nicht mobben, es muss einen Grund gegeben haben (und wenn es die Dummheit der Mobber ist). Das Problem ist, man kann nur sich ändern und nicht andere, aber man kann seine Personen, sprich wer man ist, nicht einfach auf Knopfdruck umstellen. Deswegen ist der einzig mögliche Weg der über "Vorgesetzte", man muss nicht der beste Freund werden, aber man muss auf einer gewissen Ebene miteinander auskommen und das müssen die Mobber verstehen lernen. Denn in Wahrheit haben nicht die Opfer Probleme, sondern die Leute, die es lustig finden über kranke, schwache oder einfach nur Leute die anders sind herzuziehen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Ion (22. Mai 2014)

Da stimme ich vollkommen mit dir überein (aus der Sicht eines Erwachsenen!), doch bei mir gab es keinen "Vorgesetzten", den Lehrern war es egal und meine Eltern haben es nicht aktiv mitbekommen. (Es hätte auch nichts genützt, während der Schulzeit in 5 Jahren gab es zig tausend verschiedene Momente wo keine Lehrkraft vor Ort war und an einer "sachlichen Ebene" sind die Mobber keinesfalls interessiert gewesen.)

Angriffsfläche? Ich war etwas schüchtern, hat anscheinend ausgereicht 
Ich habe weitestgehend damit abgeschlossen und blicke nun nach vorn, auch wenn es lange gedauert hat.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Mai 2014)

Ein Resümee meines Werdegangs und dieser Berichte ist für mich:

groß Studieren bringt nur bedingt was. Wenn man extrem viel Glück hatte, kann man seinen Traumberuf anfangen, aber viele "studierte Leute" die ich kenne, arbeiten als Verkäufer, für vieles überqualifiziert.

Übrigens, was du da von deiner Schulzeit kennst, kenn ich genauso 

Ich selbst habe eine normale Lehre als Energieelektroniker angefangen und habe in den Jahren danach mehr oder weniger als "Strippenzieher" gearbeitet, mal als Schaltschrankbauer und auch in der Instandhaltung. Bei der Instandhaltung hatte ich die Möglichkeit, mir selbst die SPS-Programmierung auf einem kleinen Level beizubringen und es hat mir Spass gemacht.

Durch "dummen" Zufall kam ich vor 3 Jahren dann endlich in einen Betrieb, der mich mittlerweile direkt als programmierer beschäftigt und werde hier und dort quasi als externer Mitarbeiter zur Unterstützung "entliehen".

Als Programmierer oder Inbetriebnehmer bekomm ich mittlerweile doch recht gutes Geld, wovon meine Frau und ich ganz gut leben können, ohne dass sie arbeiten muss. Der einzigste Nachteil ist bisweilen, dass ich weit fahren muss und die Woche über weg bin.
Vorteil ist aber, bei mir zählt Reisezeit als Arbeitszeit, bekomme die Kilometerpauschale und bin Zeitlich ungebunden (Wenn ich Freitag keine Lust habe, bin ich am Donnerstag schon auf dem Heimweg)


Dir selbst mag ich keine konrete Empfehlung geben, aber villeicht hast du auch ein interessantes Hobby, mit dem du gut Geld verdienen könntest, villeicht sogar als Selbstständiger.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. Mai 2014)

Also was die Finanzierung eines Studiums angeht:

- BaFög (keine Ahnung ob´s da ne Altersgrenze oder ne Zeitspanne nach Erwerb der Zugangsqualifikation gibt)
- KFW-Studienkredit (muss vor dem 31. Geburtstag beantragt werden!)
- Duales Studium (finde ich perfekt, da dabei auch gleich ein Job rausspringen kann und man kein "Fachidiot/Theoretiker" ist)
- Studium und dazu einen, zwei, viele Nebenjobs - ist hart aber das haben schon viele geschafft.

Ansonsten: such dir einen Job mit Zukunft raus, der zu deinen Fähigkeiten, Interessen und Vorlieben paßt. Völlig egal, ob der ein Studium oder ne Ausbildung vorraussetzt.


----------



## crae (22. Mai 2014)

Duales Studium ist aber echt hart zu ergattern, aber der du scheinst ja gute Noten zu haben Ion also auf jeden Fall versuchen. Und zum Mobbing: +1, kann man nur hinter sich lassen, hab ich auch schon durch.

mfg, crae


----------



## BertB (22. Mai 2014)

ich hab ein fgertiges studium als lehrer für englisch, erdkunde, geschichte,
aber in der schule bin ich nicht klar gekommen,
da ist man ne öffentliche person und hat alle fünf minuten nen konflikt an der backe
ist alles kein brot und keine butter draus geworden, bitter,
will das studium aber nicht missen, war toll

war alles ein ziemliches psychodrama, 
hab dann jahrelang irgendwelche jobs gemacht, zeitarbeit und so,
und ganz schön dolle gesoffen

jetzt hab ich vor drei jahren aufgehört alkohol zu trinken und zigaretten zu rauchen 
und mach seit knapp zwei jahren nochmal ne lehre als mechatroniker,
gefällt mir gut 

bin auch schon 37

weiß  nicht, was ich raten soll,
eventuell erstmal ne lehre?

wenns mit dem studium nicht läuft hast sonst wieder gar nix,
so gings mir mit 28

-> Studium fertig, arbeit in der schule unmöglich,
andere arbeit höchstens auf freiberufler basis, als schreiberling für schulbuchverlag, oder so,
aber da braucht man auch viel biss, um kunden/auftraggeber zu finden

jedenfalls viel glück,

son studium ist jedenfalls auch ein wert an sich,
geldverdienst und "lohnt sich" sind andere kategorien,
darf man nicht als einzige motivation sehen, 
klingt bei dir aber ja auch nicht so
gruß


----------



## crae (23. Mai 2014)

Jop kann ich so zustimmen, erstmal ne Ausbildung am besten machen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2014)

Inzwischen hat sich was getan. Ursprünglich wollte ich jetzt nach den Sommerferien Anfang September mit dem Fach-Abi beginnen. 
Allerdings hat sich nun ergeben das ich kein Bafög erhalte. Ich kann mir die Schule also nicht leisten 
Nun bin ich gezwungen, sofern ich weiter Schule machen möchte, mich in der Abendschule/Hessenkolleg zu bewerben. Problem: Die beginnt erst im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres.

Hat von euch einer einen Vorschlag wie ich fast ein halbes Jahr sinnvoll rumkriege?


Ich könnte gerade wieder ausrasten, es kann nicht sein das man nur bestraft wird, wenn man sich für so einen Weg entscheidet


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

Ja kellnern gehen oder halt Studentenjobs annehmen. Du wirst doch nicht bestraft meine Güte. Häng mit Freunden ab entspann dich einfach.

Du brauchst nicht ausrasten das nennt man den Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. Juni 2014)

Frag doch mal bei der KFW an. Du musst zwar alles zurückzahlen, aber hast insgesamt 25 Jahre dafür Zeit und kannst sogar Monate die Zahlung aussetzen, wenn es mal Geldmäßig knapp werden sollte.


----------



## crae (7. Juni 2014)

PCGH sucht Praktikanten ab August müsste so ein halbes Jahr dauern, manchmal auch ein Jahr....vllt ist das ne Option. Oder du machst wirklich einen Job nebenbei, kann aber manchmal nervig werden.


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2014)

Das Problem beim nebenbei arbeiten gehen ist folgendes:
Wir leben hier aktuell in einer sogenannten Bedarfsgemeintschaft und bekommen pro Monat einen festen Satz ausgezahlt. Gehe ich nun arbeiten, wird mein Einkommen mit diesem Satz verrechnet. Unglücklicherweise würde ich alleine, selbst wenn ich Vollzeit arbeiten gehe, nicht mehr verdienen als uns vom Staat zusteht.
D. h. ich würde 160 Stunden umsonst arbeiten. Meine Lebensgefährtin ist in der Abendschule und hat vom Jobcenter einen Freifahrtschein bekommen: Sie braucht nicht arbeiten zu gehen.

Problem 2 bei einem 400€ Job:
Vom Staat werden exakt diese 400€ berechnet, liege also mal darunter, bei z. B. 250€ Verdienst, würden mir 150€ zum Leben fehlen. Die bekomme ich zwar gezahlt, *aber erst einen Monat später!
*Frage: Wenn dir plötzlich 150€ zum Essensgeld fehlen, wie willst du das ausgleichen? Nicht möglich 

Das mit der KFW schaue ich mir mal an, doch bei dem Wort "Kredit" sträuben sich mir alle Haare


----------



## crae (7. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob ich es verstanden habe: Du kriegst 400 Euro vom Staat jeden Monat. Wenn du nun arbeiten beginnst, bekommst du die Differenz davon einen Monat später und arbeitest für nix auf Deutsch gesagt.
Und das zusätzliche Geld bräuchtest du dann für deine Fahrtkosten? Und anders hinkommen, ginge das? Vielleicht mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2014)

Ja, so sieht es aus. Rechenbeispiel:

Ich bekomme 1000€ ALG 2
Gehe ich nun vollzeit arbeiten, bekomme ich 900€ Lohn. Diese werden von den 1000€ abgezogen, ich bekomme also noch 100€ ALG 2

Bei einem 400€ Job ist es ähnlich, nur das dort pauschal 400€ berechnet, ob ich diese tatsächlich verdiene spielt keine Rolle. Wenn ich also z. B. nur 20 Stunden gearbeitet habe, statt der erforderlichen 60 Stunden, bekomme ich nur einen Teil von meinem Lohn, es werden mir aber dennoch 400€ vom ALG 2 abgezogen.
Erst einen Monat drauf bekomme ich die Diferrenz ausgezahlt, doch was soll ich den Monat davor essen und trinken?


----------



## worco (7. Juni 2014)

Also die Aussage wundert mich jetzt, du kannst ja den 400€ Job afaik auch niedriger angeben(z.B. jeden Monat nur 250). Und btw wieso bekommst du dann kein Bafög? Das bekommst du doch nur nicht wenn du oder deine Eltern/Frau genug Geld haben um dich zu unterhalten, also muss das Geld ja auch irgendwo sein, oder?


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat sich was getan. Ursprünglich wollte ich jetzt nach den Sommerferien Anfang September mit dem Fach-Abi beginnen.
> Allerdings hat sich nun ergeben das ich kein Bafög erhalte. Ich kann mir die Schule also nicht leisten
> Nun bin ich gezwungen, sofern ich weiter Schule machen möchte, mich in der Abendschule/Hessenkolleg zu bewerben. Problem: Die beginnt erst im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres.
> 
> ...



Wie wurde das denn begründet, dass du kein BaFög bekommst? 
Mit einer Ausbildung könntest du ja schon im September anfangen. Mit der Ausbildung wärst du dann auch zum Studium berechtigt, wenn ich mich da nicht ganz irre.


----------



## Skillar (7. Juni 2014)

> Wie wurde das denn begründet, dass du kein BaFög bekommst?
> Mit einer Ausbildung könntest du ja schon im September anfangen. Mit der  Ausbildung wärst du dann auch zum Studium berechtigt, wenn ich mich da  nicht ganz irre.


Hängt wohl mit dem Alter zusammen, ab x Jahren gibt es kein Bafög mehr.
Zumindest ist es bei einem Kommilitonen so.


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wie wurde das denn begründet, dass du kein BaFög bekommst?
> Mit einer Ausbildung könntest du ja schon im September anfangen. Mit der Ausbildung wärst du dann auch zum Studium berechtigt, wenn ich mich da nicht ganz irre.


 Mein Vater verdient zu viel Geld, daher bekomme ich kein BaFög.
Ausbildung wäre super, die einzige Stelle bei welcher ich hier vor Ort einen Platz bekommen würde hat mir aber bereits letztes Jahr abgesagt, daher greift nun Plan B.


----------



## Born11 (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich misch mich auch mal ein. Ist ja ein wichtiges Thema!

Wenn dein Vater zu viel für BaFög verdient kann er dich doch unterstützen, oder? Es sei denn natürlich du möchtest das nicht.. 
Sollte er dich aber, trotz seines hohen Einkommens, nicht unterstützen wollen musst du das dem BaFög Amt nachweisen und bist dadurch berechtigt BaFög zu beziehen. Sonst wären die, deren Eltern gut verdienen sie aber nicht unterstützen wollen, deutlich benachteiligt.     

Gruß Born     

Ps. Ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist, aber je nachdem könnte es sein das dein Vater bzw. deine Eltern noch unterhalt zahlen müssen, da du ja gesagt hast das du noch keine Ausbildung abgeschlossen hast. Wobei ich jetzt deine Familienverhältnisse nicht kenne und hier nicht unterstellen will das sie das nicht zahlen. Gibt ja auch junge Leute die sowas nicht bekommen wollen und unabhängig sein wollen.

Tante edit sagt: Hab das alter in Post eins gesehen. Unterhaltsspekulation hat sich erledigt. Sry :-/

Edit #2 
Offizielle Seite des Ministeriums für Bildung und Forschung. 

http://www.das-neue-bafoeg.de/de/380.php

Siehe Punkt 4, der wenn ich mich nicht irre, auf dich zutrifft.


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2014)

Born11 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich misch mich auch mal ein. Ist ja ein wichtiges Thema!
> 
> Wenn dein Vater zu viel für BaFög verdient kann er dich doch unterstützen, oder? Es sei denn natürlich du möchtest das nicht..


 Was ich möchte ist dem alten Herrn leider nicht so wichtig - und knapp 600€ wird er mir sicher nicht jeden Monat überweisen.
Ich werde mich am Dienstag mal mit meinen Lehrern und verschiedenen anderen Leuten auseinander setzen und schauen was die sagen.

Und was das andere angeht: 





> In den beiden letzten Fällen (Punkte 4 und 5) müssen die Auszubildenden  in den Jahren ihrer Erwerbstätigkeit* in der Lage gewesen sein, sich aus  deren Ertrag selbst zu unterhalten.*


Letztgenanntes war ich nur etwa 3 Jahre, die anderen Jobs waren allesamt Mini-Jobs. Klappt also nicht.


----------



## Born11 (8. Juni 2014)

Guten morgen,

das mit dem Minijobs ist dann natürlich ärgerlich. Ich hoffe du findest trotzdem irgendeine Möglichkeit das hinzukriegen! 

Gruß Born


----------



## crae (8. Juni 2014)

@Oberst: Ich glaube nicht das man nach einer Ausbildung studieren darf ohne Abi/Fachhochschulreife. Dafür müsste man doch dann die BOS machen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Mein Vater verdient zu viel Geld, daher bekomme ich kein BaFög.
> Ausbildung wäre super, die einzige Stelle bei welcher ich hier vor Ort einen Platz bekommen würde hat mir aber bereits letztes Jahr abgesagt, daher greift nun Plan B.


 
Und was wäre, wenn du für die Ausbildung umziehst? Der Schritt würde ja so oder so auf dich zukommen, falls du studieren willst.


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und was wäre, wenn du für die Ausbildung umziehst? Der Schritt würde ja so oder so auf dich zukommen, falls du studieren willst.


 Wozu umziehen? Die Uni ist hier in der Nähe und 3 Betriebe die zum Fachinformatiker ausbilden ebenfalls.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Wozu umziehen? Die Uni ist hier in der Nähe und 3 Betriebe die zum Fachinformatiker ausbilden ebenfalls.


 
Ja, aber du hast ja geschrieben dass du dort nur Absagen bekommen hast. Vielleicht findest du wonaders ja eine Stelle.


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2014)

Bei einer Stelle habe ich eine Absage bekommen, allerdings nur weil ich aufgrund einer Fehlinformation die Bewerbung zu spät abgegeben habe.
Bei den anderen beiden kann ich mich erst mit einem Fachabi bewerben.


----------



## crae (9. Juni 2014)

Warte du willst Fachinformatiker werden meine ich gelesen zu haben. Da reicht prinzipiell auch eine gute mittlere Reife, vielleicht kannst du sie ja von dir überzeugen, bevor du nun wirklich rumhockst. Du kannst ihnen ja auch sagen, dass du das Abi nachholen willst, also dann in der Abendschule. 
Ansonsten vielleicht mal nachsehen, was es noch gibt. Also Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und IT-Systemelektroniker überschneiden sich zb sehr oft. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Goyoma (9. Juni 2014)

Ich bin Mitte Juni aus der Schule raus und werde meim Fachabitur beginnen um ebenfalls Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration zu lernen.

Hätte vor ein paar Monaten meine Stelle als Immobilienkaufmann sicher gehabt, wäre nicht ein anderr Abitutient dazwischengekommen.


----------



## crae (9. Juni 2014)

Fachinformatiker macht mehr Spaß als Immobilienkaufmann, wenn man sich für das Thema interessiert 

mfg, crae


----------

